# Pigeons



## Mtnsurf (Aug 30, 2012)

Anybody know of anyone selling pigeons for dog training in the SLC area? I saw a few ads on KSL and left a few messages for folks but haven't heard anything back. Thought I send a line out here...
Thanks...


----------

